# Cherry barbs and amano shrimp



## Fisher2007 (19 Dec 2019)

Does anyone know how compatible these are?

I've got a low tech 55 litre planted tank with 2 albino cories, 6 cherry barbs and 6 sparkling gouramis.  At the weekend I added 3 amano shrimp, each about an inch long and haven't seen them since.  The tank has what I'd describe at moderate planting, being a large java fern in the middle and some anubias surrounding.  Tank has been running 4 years 

I added the amano's just to keep a little bit of nuisance algae in check

The only think I can think is the cherry barbs have had them but I would havr thought they would have been too big

Without destroying the tank I've moved a couple of rocks and plants but can't see anything.  They certainly aren't showing themselves for food.  They also haven't escaped, aren't on the floor or in the filter, which is a rear chamber in the tank

Any ideas?


----------



## Conort2 (19 Dec 2019)

They’ll more than likely be hiding somewhere, they often do that until they’re settled in.

My cherry barbs don’t even eat cherry shrimp let alone amano which are far too large for them so I’m sure they’re fine.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Dec 2019)

I hope so! 

I've got amano's in my other tank and they were out and about as soon as I added them.  I'm also not sure where they be hiding

Well if your cherries aren't eating cherry shrimp that rules that out.  Do you cherry shrimp get the chance to reproduce or are the babies gobbled up?


----------



## Conort2 (19 Dec 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> I hope so!
> 
> I've got amano's in my other tank and they were out and about as soon as I added them.  I'm also not sure where they be hiding
> 
> Well if your cherries aren't eating cherry shrimp that rules that out.  Do you cherry shrimp get the chance to reproduce or are the babies gobbled up?


Yeh they reproduce fine, the babies do a great job of staying out the way until they’re big enough. I have got hundreds of tangerine tigers and cherries in there and they keep on multiplying. Could probably do with the cherry barbs eating some lol.


----------



## Fisher2007 (20 Dec 2019)

So I dug the torch out earlier and tooked in the root ball or the java fern I can see one, possibly two amano's hiding in there.  Hopefully the third is in there too


----------



## alto (21 Dec 2019)

Just to confuse, I’ve seen plenty of cherry barbs hassling other fish and shrimp  
- it really depends on the individual group (maybe all the mean cherry barbs emigrate here  )

Adding several more Amano’s will give them more confidence, 10 really is a more suitable shrimp number re behaviour/comfort 

Tangerine tigers are generally considered a more outgoing shrimp (& that confidence will “inspire” other shrimp), and  100’s of most shrimp will bring them out and about


----------



## Fisher2007 (21 Dec 2019)

alto said:


> Just to confuse, I’ve seen plenty of cherry barbs hassling other fish and shrimp
> - it really depends on the individual group (maybe all the mean cherry barbs emigrate here  )
> 
> Adding several more Amano’s will give them more confidence, 10 really is a more suitable shrimp number re behaviour/comfort
> ...



I was already thinking the same re getting some more


----------



## Conort2 (21 Dec 2019)

alto said:


> Just to confuse, I’ve seen plenty of cherry barbs hassling other fish and shrimp
> - it really depends on the individual group (maybe all the mean cherry barbs emigrate here  )
> 
> Adding several more Amano’s will give them more confidence, 10 really is a more suitable shrimp number re behaviour/comfort
> ...


Completely agree that it does depend on the fish. They still do take the odd shrimplet but it’s rare.

There was a larger amount of cherry shrimp in there but the tangerine tigers have now outcompeted them and have the larger population. Started with only 6 though so the fish definitely aren’t a problem. As long as you have plenty of plants and hiding places the shrimp will be fine.

cheers

Conor


----------

